# How many miles on your rig?



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

I just turned 140,000 on my F150, it got me to thinking about this:

140,000 miles / 11 MPG

This sucks - 12,727 gallons of fuel at roughly $2.25 per = $28,635.75.

It was a long drive with a broken radio and it is difficult to read CT on the iPhone while driving down the freeway.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Just turned the odo over for the 4th time not too long ago. 406,xxx miles on my 82 F-150. My truck only has a 5 digit odo so this is pieced together from the previous owners that I've tracked down. It's on it's 2nd 351W. Original transmission, transfercase, and axles. They don't build em like that anymore. Runs like a champ.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

GMC Savanna 3500 with 102,000 and I'm on my 3rd motor and second trans.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

17,000 on my 08 Chevy 2500. Not quite a year old yet.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

141,000 on a 2001 Ram 2500. Rebuilt the front end at 110,000.


----------



## matthewcims (Feb 15, 2009)

01 ford ranger

218,000


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

145,000 on a 96 F-250 that I bought new.


----------



## MikeReynolds (May 26, 2009)

Just turned 200 grand last week on my '99 dodge diesel. Its just getting started.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I turned my 99 ford 250 over to my 16 year old this spring with 255,000 on original motor and tranny. 7.3 psd avg about 16 mpg. My new rig is 03 same set up, but with long bed.:clap:


----------



## Sasquatch (Mar 26, 2008)

128,500 on an '02 3/4 ton chevy pick up still still runs good.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got 144K on my '99 Ram pickup, 11 mpg and for sale. Not a good truck, keeping it would be throwing good money after bad.

New (to me) '05 Chevy cube van has 53K, carries everything I need and even comes with a work bench :thumbup: 12 mpg you'd have to pry it from my cold fingers.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

65k on my 2005 Ford E-250.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

WarriorWithWood said:


> GMC Savanna 3500 with 102,000 and I'm on my 3rd motor and second trans.


What in the hell are you doing to that thing?

99 GMC Burban 2500 454 4x4 140,000.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

92 Chev Silverado 2500 4x4 520,000 KM (approx 323,000 miles)


----------



## constmgt (Apr 3, 2008)

98,000 miles on a 2004 Dodge Ram Hemi........_ONE MORE PAYMENT_!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

88,000 on a 2006 crew silverado (bought last March w/36k) 16.2 mpg

173,000 on a 93 Chevy 3/4 t (traded my dad a dumptruck for it) 16 mpg

84 GMC 366 18'box w/ 84k actual


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

2007 GMC 2500, 20,000 miles.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

98 4 runner 256k miles orignal motor trans brakes 3 times


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

2003 Chevy/Duramax 1 ton, 16mpg average, just rolled past 200k. New injectors at 100k. I am not looking to trade anytime soon.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

2007 Frontier-28,000. New clutch at 27,000.

Going in for new tires Monday.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just over 1000 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

50k on 03 f450 diesel



Personal truck 93 ranger 75k
Personal car 05 malibu 120k


----------



## xlspecial (Sep 13, 2011)

60K on 07 Avalanche


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

77,000 on 2005 Ford F150 Differential went out @ 70K. 11MPG Pushes a plow and pulls a trailer every day.


----------



## LConstruction (Jan 12, 2011)

200,134 on my 99 F250


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Just shy of 100k on the 04 cummins... Not quite sure what I'll get her for the occasion.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

264k on my 1996 f250 powerstroke when I traded her in. Don't know why I traded her. Wish I had just kept her. Rust was getting bad

76k on my 2005 f350 v10. Just driving from gas station to gas station.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

2002 F-350 9' utility box bed. 5.4L V8 single axle. Bought it used with 88,000 5 years ago.

120,000 as it sits.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

180000 on my 93 F350 dually turbo 7.3 it has been a pretty good truck . Pulls what I ask of it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

2003 Chevy Express 2500 - 183,000 and still going strong!


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

03 F250 - 45k
03 Savanna 2500 - 48k
06 Wrangler Unlimited - 34k
2010 Wrangler Unlimited - 6k


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Chasing Dreams said:


> 03 F250 - 45k
> 03 Savanna 2500 - 48k
> 06 Wrangler Unlimited - 34k
> 2010 Wrangler Unlimited - 6k


The question is, which do you drive!


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The question is, which do you drive!


All of the above...... But I try to spend as MUCH time as possible in my 06 Unlimited..... When I'm in it, chances are I'm off the grid deep in the vast country side of Alaska camping :thumbup:

And NOT working.....:whistling


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

2010 E450 with a 14' utilimaster box. 15,000 miles

2009 F250 39,000 miles


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

66,500 km on the 06' colorado, last week had both front wheel speed sensors replaced, both abs sensors replaced, both hubs, both bearings... all by warrenty.. gm issued a recall if any of 5 C- codes come up. if one comes up you have to replace all these things to correct it because more codes will come up. but back in feb i had the wheel speed sensor replace and the wheel bearing replaced on the drivers side.. it was causing ABS fault.... 

other than that had new break pads put on the front in march. and standard maintenance stuff.. fluid flushes, oil change


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Old Betsy had 540000 km when I retired her (92 Chev Silverado 2500)

New(er) 250 Superduty has 174000 km


----------



## Old Crow (Feb 7, 2009)

2001 Toyota Tacoma 167000 2.7 4 cylinder ball joints, front brakes, spark plugs 
2007 Ford 250 6.0 diesel 44000 no problems yet fingers crossed


----------



## Wood Worx (Nov 4, 2009)

'98 Chevy G-2500 just over 208,000

'02 Chevy Trailblazer 205,000


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

1999 Chevy k-30 1 ton / 5.7 liter with Utility box that i purchased with 71k on it for $3700......... Got 91,000 on it now with no problems


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

- '04 f450 diesel, 16' flatbed: 97k miles
- '03 f450 diesel, 16' flatbed, 92k
- '03 f350 diesel, 12' flatbed, 75k
All just got traded in for a 2012 f250 WT 
- '06 gmc 2500hd regular WT, 108k, selling it to pay the rest of my new f250
- '06 toyota Tacoma, basic model, short bed, regular cab, 110k. Dad's driving it. I'm only using it when long distant estimate or errand run. Might switch to a double cab tacoma for him early next year. 
- 2012 f250: 15 miles. Hahaha. 



Nhi


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BobsLandscaping said:


> Just turned the odo over for the 4th time not too long ago. 406,*** miles on my 82 F-150. My truck only has a 5 digit odo so this is pieced together from the previous owners that I've tracked down. It's on it's 2nd 351W. Original transmission, transfercase, and axles. They don't build em like that anymore. Runs like a champ.


 
That is Simply not true...


1999 F250 SuperDuty, 5.4 V8. 303,000. Put a new motor in her at 298,000

1996 Ranger, 3.0 V6, 5 spd. 230,000.


----------



## shesaremonclus (Nov 24, 2008)

01 siverado 2wd 1500 v6 110K
03 express 3500 6.0 178k
just regular maint.


----------



## Sweebs (Jan 31, 2011)

106k 2003 Dodge Ram 2500; 206k 2000 Ford E350


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

1992 Chevy Astro Van 239,000 4.3L V6 GM Vortec Original Engine/Trans, was a great motor - they die hard. Oh, and btw got this van for free:thumbup:


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

189,000 on my GMC Savannah, Still runs like new
93,000 03 F-250 Superduty 
193,000 05 f-250 Super Duty


----------



## krist (Dec 2, 2011)

2000 ford E350 with just over 136,000. Drive train is great but the frame and body is rottin away.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

122k on my D-Max, the other had 70k on it when i sold it a couple months ago. No real big problems, great on fuel, great power. Both trucks were undercoated and i keep the frames, a-arms, fuel/brake lines painted every year and the trucks get washed after every snow storm to wash off the salt. This D-Max will be getting repainted this year. It has some surface rust started and i plan to keep the truck for at least another 4-6yrs. I dusted off the spray guns last month in fact, had to make sure they still fit my hands :laughing:.


----------



## HASupport (Apr 21, 2009)

The engine just blew up on our 99 F-250 7.3L Powerstroke at 310k miles. I bought it with 220k so I don't know how it was taken care of prior to me. We also have a first gen 12 valve Cummins with well over 400k miles on it and still running strong. The odometer stopped working a few years back and I just found a working instrument cluster to replace it with. 


Mandy


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

SMsupport said:


> The engine just blew up on our 99 F-250 7.3L Powerstroke at 310k miles. I bought it with 220k so I don't know how it was taken care of prior to me. We also have a first gen 12 valve Cummins with well over 400k miles on it and still running strong. The odometer stopped working a few years back and I just found a working instrument cluster to replace it with.
> 
> 
> Mandy


A 12 valve cummins in a ford is an awesome combo!:thumbsup:

Here are some websites to help you with the conversion, if that's the route you are going.......:whistling

http://http://fordcummins.com/
http://destroked.com/


----------



## HASupport (Apr 21, 2009)

mehtwo said:


> A 12 valve cummins in a ford is an awesome combo!:thumbsup:
> 
> Here are some websites to help you with the conversion, if that's the route you are going.......:whistling
> 
> ...


It's been a thought and we have a 140k mile 12 valve engine and everything for the conversion but I think we will hold off for now. I just picked up a running, good compression 120k 7.3L out of a totaled 03 Superduty that we will swap in along with a 6 speed manual tranny.

We just bought an Aurora 3000 turbo, new intercooler and stage 2 injectors for the 7.3 before it blew.

Mandy


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

'03 GMC Sierra 2500hd duramax - 240,000
'03 Chevy silverago 2500hd duramax - 200,000


----------

